# A new M&P for me!



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I picked up this NIB M&P 9C today. Feels great in the hand, and like it's 12+1 capacity, in such a compact package.








I will get it to the range this Saturday, Lord willing, and run it through it's paces.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Welp, made it to the range this morning with the S&W....took my Charter 357 and my most carried gun as well, a gen 1 LCP.








After I got used to how the M&P shot for me, bottom left target, I shot it for speed on the top right target. I was shooting from 25 feet, touching off a round every second. I really like how this M&P 9C shoots! After I was able to get adjusted to it, I had no problems shooting the center out of the paper plate.

Happy camper with this 9C.


----------



## DonaldH (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------

